# Problems with owning a flats boat!!!



## GAfly01 (Jun 4, 2007)

This is more of a rant than anything else...so here goes...
I spent years fly fishing out of make shift flats boats in North Georgia for carp...so I finally make it to the coast and buy a 17 Mitzi...everthing is great...right?
Well the problem with owning a flats boat is...sure people want to go fish with you...BUT....they either don't like to fish the way you do (sight fishing with the fly rod)...or they can't pole a boat for [email protected] and I get frustrated after five minutes of their flailing around and end up poling the whole day!! Anyone else have this problem...I have tried fishing from the platform while poling...but it just doesn't work so well. I guess I could have worse problems...but its kind of annoying.


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

A fishing partner is not easy to find. Its like dating. You have fish with a few until you find one that can: Fish your style, Not talk too much, and help with some of the clean up/ And has their stuff together. I think it's easier to find a wife. 

Good luck with the search.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> A fishing partner is not easy to find. Its like dating. You have fish with a few until you find one that can:  Fish your style, Not talk too much, and help with some of the clean up/ And has their stuff together. I think it's easier to find a wife.
> 
> Good luck with the search.


x2, and when ya find a good one you won't have to worry about anything else. It's like going to a bar and trying to find your wife. Go to the good places, like forums. Find someone that works the same schedule as you, and go from there. And the polling issue is a hard find. You have to have someone that has spent a ton of hours on the platform before. That might be something you will have to be willing to some training on.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Lemme see here...input factors...

Flats boat, poling platform, casting from platform when poling,
ignorant fishing partners, flyrods and sightfishing.

Run analysis...solution...

Sell the platform, buy 2 remote controlled trolling motors,
transom mount them, hop on the bow and go fishing.
Eliminate the poling and concentrate on your casting.
Flyfish until your arms fall off, because poling is no longer a problem!

                                           


I probably shouldn't be allowed to make comments
until I've had my second cup of coffee...

[smiley=happy.gif]


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

You need a kid (AKA custom built fishing partner).  

;D

Of course, there is a significant time investment until they can pole... or not backlash everything they touch or gallop around the boat, etc.  I was 12 before I was worth a darn poling and, even now, my dad would still grump about me making too much noise.  



Maybe you know where you can borrow one.

Nate


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

I agree with Brett, almost....all of the way. 

Buy a trolling motor. Leave the poling platform on. When you bring the "newbies"...have them run the trolling motor while you fish for half of the time. You pole when they fish.

I fish alone 99% of the time because I can't find many others who want to fish "my way". 

I just passed up a Canadian trip with guys who back troll, in circles!!!, with dead minnows ...all day long....for ten inch walleyes.

The first and only time I went with them, I caught a 36 inch muskie on the ten casts I could get in before they started the back trolling; smoke covered; choking nonsense. 

regards, Rich


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

I am fortunate enough to have had two fishing partners that fish in much the same manner that I do, and have for a dozen years or more...now I have two more fishing partners in training...althought I'm sure that one day, "Pop" isnt going to be cool enough to hang out with them anymore...but it will be worth it to watch them fly on there own


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

Never poled a Mitzi but I believe it poles OK from the bow. Get yourself  pole mate and go it alone.

Most of my fishing buddies are used to fishing alone.  When we hook up to fish together it's amazing how quick we adjust to complement the other.  No one carries the burden alone and everyone gets to fish.


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

pole from the bow standing on a casting platform or sturdy cooler like a frigid rigid or yetti.


----------



## popcorn (Apr 11, 2010)

If you can make and keep good fishing friends you are very lucky. Over the years I spent most of my fishing and hunting time on my own. Usually because friends and I wanted to do different things like I wanted to fly fish while they wanted to keep on plugging. It happens over time but one day you look up and you're older like me and could use some help and your old friends are'nt there. And making new fishin buddies ain't easy as already pointed out here. It is exactly like living with your wife. You have to learn to give and take. And don't talk too much like me


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

> . Get yourself  pole mate and go it alone.
> 
> Most of my fishing buddies are used to fishing alone.


+1 Finally used anytide's today. What a huge help it is while poling. Keeps the push pole at your hip.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

for the life in me i can find no problems with owning a flats boat [smiley=hmmm.gif] [smiley=1-headache.gif] [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

I feel your pain! I haven't found a guy who can pole yet, but I have a few in training. Today, most of my reds were caught on the platform.

-I might get a holster, but the ole crotch method works too..


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> I feel your pain! I haven't found a guy who can pole yet, but I have a few in training. Today, most of my reds were caught on the platform.
> 
> -I might get a holster, but the ole crotch method works too..


Is that a push pole between your legs? Or are you just happy to see me? ;D ;D


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's two small solutions to that age old "why am I the only one poling" problem. The first will take some time and a bit of trouble. Look for a young'un (14 to 17 is about right..) that wants to learn to fish the flats - then teach him (or her) while actually giving them time to fish as they learn. If you do it right both will benefit and you'll actually have someone that poles the skiff they way you want it done...

The second solution is to fish solo with a few tricks. The first one is to tie wrap a plastic rod holder up under the edge of your poling platform to hold a spinning or plug rod parallel to the boat facing forward so it's not in the way while you're poling. The second trick is to pole with the point end of the pushpole when you get near fish. You'll have to learn to do it very softly, it only takes a quck strike when you need to stake up (the original Power Pole as far as I'm concerned) and a short tether to stop, secure the pole, then pick up that rod and make a cast from the platform. I do it all the time when I'm exploring on my own between charters. For fly fishing all you need is to have the rod in the bow, lline stripped off and ready to cast... Quickly tether the skiff the way I've described, quietly step off the platform and you're in business. You'll miss an occasional shot this way but when it works, you've just been your own guide....

I have a short tether rope attached to each side of my poling platform and keep one or the other with the end up on the platform with me whenever I'm on the pole. I can stake the skiff and secure the tether in just a few seconds any time it's required.... very handy if you make your living poling a boat....


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Good advice Capt. Bob..
Along the same lines, I added a stern anchor ( poor man's non-powered-stakeout device). I can drop the anchor and cast ASAP. Lifting it is easy enough and the latch holds the line without cleating off. Rich


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Invest in one of these!!! 










Sometimes it is not that folks don't want to pole, but if they get up there and feel uncomfortable and like they're gonna take a fall everytime they move or you do, it can be intimidating.  Plus if they have some age on em (I'm 56 and have buddies on both sides of my age), it can be difficult just to get up there or down---the rail makes for a great handhold for getting up & down!!!  Once they feel comfortable up there, it is really just as much fun for em as fishing----and that will lead to you getting a bunch more of this










which leads to a bunch of this!!! ;D











Good Fishing!!!


----------



## chrism (Jul 1, 2007)

i usually fish alone with a remote controlled trolling motor and a mushroom anchor on a short line tied to the poling platform and sitting on a towel to stop the boat quickly and quietly. this works great for fishing mangroves and docks but obviously doesn't work on flats.

i hear people talk about poling from the bow but i don't understand how this works - do you pole backwards?

another question: quickly staking out seems harder than it sounds. i guess you do a quick clove hitch around the pole, if you're in soft mud? doesn't it come undone a lot of times? i haven't tried it much yet but i was thinking of using a polemate, stopping the boat with the mushroom anchor if necessary (the line is tied to the top of the platform so i can reach it), and having a spinning rod handy as described by bob earlier in the thread.

as much as i love to flyfish i don't think i'd be very productive trying to pole and flyfish solo at this point.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I have a standard "Y" shaped fork on all my poles and my tethers on each side of the platform end in spliced loops that fit one horn of the fork (you don't need a fancy splliced end, a loop tied up with a bowline will do). When I need to stake up and leave the pole I take a tether, make one full wrap around the pole then place the loop over one end of the pushpole... Works like a charm with no fumbling once you've done it a time or two. Occasionally the pole will pull free but still stay attached to the tether until I can go back and re-set it.

I'm forever needing to secure the skiff, get down off of the platform and deal with everything from a fish that needs to be landed to a reel that needs sorting out. Having a quick stakeout setup is important if you're a guide. Hope this helps.


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

I have a SS spring loaded clip at the end of my tether. A quick wrap around the pole, clip the tether to itself and then make your cast.


----------



## chrism (Jul 1, 2007)

yep, thanks guys that helps


----------



## dcg222 (Mar 6, 2010)

I feel your pain!!! I was just out yesterday and man was I @ my wits end.I own a small gheenoe and it was to the point when I wasn't even enjoying myself and quit fishing and poled the rest of the day,it sucks [email protected] dude.So I just went out today and bought a trolling motor!!! Solved that problem


----------

